# Température des MacBook Pro 2011



## Pascal_TTH (19 Mars 2011)

Afin que tout le monde compare dans les mêmes conditions de test :

*1/ **Télécharger CPUTest*
Régler le logiciel ainsi :





Vous pouvez mettre de 1 à 32 instances. 1 instance charge peu le processeur. Plus vous mettez d'instances, plus le processeur sera sollicité. Il n'est pas vraiment utile de mettre plus d'instances que l'ordinateur n'a de Core*. Une approche intéressante consiste à tester avec 1 instance puis autant d'instances que de cores. 

*2/ **Télécharger le gadget iStat Pro*http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/status/istatpro.html
Il affiche les températures, vitesse de ventilateur et charge processeur.

Laissez tourner le test 10 minutes 






puis donnez les résultats :

Caractéristiques du MacBook Pro 
Instances :
Charge processeur : 
Température CPU :
Vitesses de ventilateurs :
Elapsed time : 
Finished tests : 

* : 
Core 2 Duo : 2
Core i5 et Core i7 MacBook Pro 2010 : 4
Core i5 et i7 MacBook Pro 2011 13 pouces : 4
Core i7 MacBook Pro 2011 15 pouces : 8


*3/ Exemple de résultats*


MacBook Pro 15" 2011 Core i7 2,2 GHz

Instances : 1
Charge processeur : 0 à 12% 
Température CPU : 70°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 2600 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 650


Instances : 8
Charge processeur : 99 à 100% 
Température CPU : 86°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 4700 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 2144


----------



## pirouet (20 Mars 2011)

Merci pour ce test 

MacBook Pro 15" 2011 Core i7 2,2 GHz

Instances : 1
Charge processeur : 0 à 12% 
Température CPU : 72°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 2600 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : Il s'est arrêté 2 fois au milieu du test : une fois à 185 tests et une autre fois à 325 tests. Il doit y avoir un souci...


Instances : 8
Charge processeur : 99 à 100% 
Température CPU : 89°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 5000 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 1576 ???! Pour la même config, j'avoue que je ne comprends pas (les tests ne se sont pas arrêtés ici)

Très étrange tout ça, choses qui vont sûrement me faire renvoyer mon mbp rapidement. Affaire à suivre...


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (20 Mars 2011)

Caractéristiques du MacBook Pro C2D 3.06 Ghz 4Gb RAM
Instances : 2
Charge processeur : 97-100%
Température CPU : 105°
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 5400
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 882

mais je ne comprend pas trop à quoi pourrait me servir ce type de test?

merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

prim's.-.Mac a dit:


> Caractéristiques du MacBook Pro C2D 3.06 Ghz 4Gb RAM
> Instances : 2
> Charge processeur : 97-100%
> Température CPU : 105°
> ...



MBP *2011*


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (20 Mars 2011)

ah mince j'ai pas fait gaffe 

mais bon...toujours est-il je ne sais pas ce dont apporte ce genre de test


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

voir comment les nouveaux modèles se comportent qd on sollicite fortement les processeurs i5/i7


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2011)

Ce n'est rien si le test est fait sur un MacBook plus ancien, que du contraire. Ca permet de comparer les températures, les vitesses des ventilateurs et même la puissance de calcul (sur base du nombre de calculs réalisés en 10 minutes). 

Merci pour le test prim's.-.Mac. 

Je trouve même ce résultat des plus intéressants. On apprend que le Core 2 Duo 3,06 GHz chauffe plus que les actuels Core i7 Quad Core et que les ventilateurs tournaient plus vite. On voit aussi qu'il a terminé 882 calculs en 10 minutes et qu'un Core i7 2,2 GHz arrive à en boucler 2144 sur la même durée soit une progression des performances de 143%.


----------



## mainserv (20 Mars 2011)

Macbook pro 15' 2011 Core i7 quad 2,0 ghz

Instances: 8
Charge processeur: 99% / 100%
Temperature processeur: 83°C
Vitesse Ventilateurs: 3440 rpm
Elapsed time: 10 min
Finished test: 2000

Voilà, j'obtiens à peu près la même chose que le 15' haut de gamme,  et pas de freeze.
Par contre qu'est ce que ça fait si on met les instances à 32? ça a vraiment avoir avec le nombre de coeurs?


----------



## pirouet (20 Mars 2011)

mainserv a dit:


> Macbook pro 15' 2011 Core i7 quad 2,0 ghz
> 
> Instances: 8
> Charge processeur: 99% / 100%
> ...



J'ai jamais freeze en faisant ce test hein 
Sinon pour les instances, je sais pas.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2011)

mainserv a dit:


> Macbook pro 15' 2011 Core i7 quad 2,0 ghz
> 
> Instances: 8
> Charge processeur: 99% / 100%
> ...



Si tu mets plus de threads que de cores, c'est pas bien grave, ils seront calculés à la suite. 
Un Core i7 Quad Core avec Hyperthreading gère 8 instances (treads) de front. S'il y en a plus, il ne sait pas en gérer plus d'un coup. Les performances n'augmentent plus, elles se dégradent même. Inversement, s'il y a moins de threads que de cores, certains cores se tournent les pouces. 

Effectivement, l'écart de performances n'est pas bien grand. Et surtout, les ventilateurs tournent bcp moins vite. C'est peut-être lié aussi à la Radeon qui chauffe moins aussi.


----------



## mainserv (20 Mars 2011)

Je me disais  que mes ventilos tournaient moins vite à cause du turbo boost: celui ci augmente la fréquence du core I7 2,2 ghz plus haut que le 2,0 ghz, donc moins de chaleur non? Par contre je sais pas si le gpu est sollicité dans ce test


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2011)

Je n'ai pas regardé se le test activait le GPU dédié. Mais non, le GPU n'est pas utilisé pour le test.


----------



## pirouet (20 Mars 2011)

Il n'y a pas beaucoup d'infos sur la fiche du logiciel


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Mars 2011)

_Macbook pro 15' 2011 Core i7 quad 2,2 ghz

Instances: 8
Charge processeur: 100%
Temperature processeur: 87°C
Vitesse Ventilateurs: 6000 rpm
Elapsed time: 10 min
Finished test: 2176_

aucun freeze non plus, peut-on en conclure que la cause de ces freezes est logiciel ?
je vais refaire un stress test maison (handbrake,...) en 32bits.

(par contre mes ventilos s'affolent, contrairement aux votre !)


----------



## mpowder (20 Mars 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 53422


Je trouve pas la charge je vous post l'image ce sera plus simple pour moi je sais c est pas conventionnel


----------



## l1ve (21 Mars 2011)

Macbook Pro 15" i7 2.2GHz 

Instances: 8
Charge processeur: 100%
Temperature processeur: 84°C
Vitesse Ventilateurs: 4200 rpm
Elapsed time: 10 min
Finished test: 2135

Mes ventilos ne montent pas autant que les vôtres mais ça n'a pas l'air de trop chauffer.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Mars 2011)

En fait, ça dépend de quand on fait le test. Si on commence à froid ou à chaud, les ventilateurs prennent un régime différent selon la température du reste des composants.


----------



## Hirako (21 Mars 2011)

Pour moi Core i5 MacBook Pro 2011 13 pouce

Instances: 1
Charge processeur: 
Temperature processeur: 80°C
Vitesse Ventilateurs: 3580 rpm
Elapsed time: 10 min
Finished test: 558

Instances: 4
Charge processeur: 
Temperature processeur: 88°C
Vitesse Ventilateurs: 6200 rpm
Elapsed time: 10 min
Finished test: 1156

C'est normal que le processeur chauffe autant et que le ventilo aussi?? Est ce que je dois m'inquiéter??


----------



## pirouet (21 Mars 2011)

Pour répondre à tes questions : oui et non
Les ventilos montent en vitesse de rotation puisque ton CPU monte en température puisqu'il est fortement sollicité (but du test : faire travailler le processeur).


----------



## Hirako (21 Mars 2011)

Oui j'en ai conscience que le but de ce test est de faire travailler le processeur.
Ma question provient plus du fait que les mbp 15 pouce chauffent un poil moins et que le ventilo tourne moins que le mien.
D'ou ma question?


----------



## bobywankenoby (21 Mars 2011)

Hirako a dit:


> Oui j'en ai conscience que le but de ce test est de faire travailler le processeur.
> Ma question provient plus du fait que les mbp 15 pouce chauffent un poil moins et que le ventilo tourne moins que le mien.
> D'ou ma question?


Bonjour,
Ben je dirais comme ça que la surface de dissipation de chaleur est plus grande dans un 15" que dans un 13"...
Mais peut-être que je me trompe...
slts


----------



## Silverscreen (24 Mars 2011)

MacBook Pro 15" 2011 Core i7 2,2 GHz, SSD 128 Go, 4 Go RAM.

Instances : 1
Charge processeur : 0 à 13% 
Température CPU : 81°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 3650 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 556


Instances : 8
Charge processeur : 100% 
Température CPU : 73°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 4740 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 2154


à titre de comparaison, mon ancien MBP :

MBP 15" Core 2 Duo 2,5 Ghz début 2008 pas unibody (2 curs physiques sans hyperthreading = 2 coeurs logiques)

Instances : 2
Charge processeur : 100% 
Température CPU : 71°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 5990 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 269


----------



## novemberechooscar (26 Mars 2011)

bon alors verdict vraiment bizzare  avec un macbook pro de 2011 quatre coeurs 2,3Ghz 8Go de Ram 

Instances:1
Charge processus: 0 à 12%
Température CPU: 70°
Vitesse des ventilateurs: 3657 3659rpm
Elapsed time: 10min
Finished tests: 671


Instances:8
Charge processus: 99%
Température CPU: 89°
Vitesse des ventilateurs: 6200 6192rpm
Elapsed time: 10min
Finished tests: 1423  c'est bizzare d'avoir si peu on m'aurai menti?!!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Mars 2011)

Le second score est très faible. C'est assez curieux. Il semble que ce bench débloque parfois... Essaye de refaire le test sur un ou deux minutes et calcule ce que ça devrait donner sur 10 minutes.


----------



## novemberechooscar (27 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Le second score est très faible. C'est assez curieux. Il semble que ce bench débloque parfois... Essaye de refaire le test sur un ou deux minutes et calcule ce que ça devrait donner sur 10 minutes.



Bon j'ai recommencé ce matin 10min dès le démarrage de l'ordinateur (je pense que ça a joué sur la vitesse des ventilateurs de faire le test à froid).
Verdict:

Instances:8
Charge processus: 99%
Température CPU: 87°
Vitesse des ventilateurs: 4680 4680rpm
Elapsed time: 10min
Finished tests: 2329


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Mars 2011)

Voilà qui est nettement plus normal pour le score. Pour les ventilateurs, la vitesse finale dépend en effet de la température initiale du MacBook Pro. Plus il est chaud dès le départ, plus les ventilateur finiront à haute vitesse ou seront plus rapidement à la vitesse maximale.


----------



## esam74 (27 Mars 2011)

Salut a tous, je sais bien que ce n'est pas un macbook pro mais j'ai fait le test sur mon air 11" 1,4ghz histoire d'avoir une comparaison. voila les resultats 


Test type: small
Repetitions: unlimited
Instances: 8
Elapsed time: 10min
Finished tests: 396
Temperature cpu: 70
Charge processeur: 99 a 100 %     
Ventilos: 3200


----------



## Benouu (27 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,

Voila le test dans mon cas :

MacBook Pro 15" 2011 core i7 2,2 ghz
Instances : 1
Charge processeur : 10%
Température CPU : 69
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 2542
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 626

MacBook Pro 15" 2011 core i7 2,2 ghz
Instances : 8
Charge processeur : 98%
Température CPU : 85
Vitesses de ventilateurs :  5500
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 2300



En gros j'ai l'impression qu'on a tous environs les même chiffres 

Pas de freeze pour ma part


----------



## photo4photos (27 Mars 2011)

bobywankenoby a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ben je dirais comme ça que la surface de dissipation de chaleur est plus grande dans un 15" que dans un 13"...
> Mais peut-être que je me trompe...
> slts



Cela vient de deux choses. La première que tu as dite et la deuxième du fait qu'il y est deux ventilos sur le 15"...


----------



## Frodon (27 Mars 2011)

Instances : 8
Charge processeur : 100% (enfin 800% pour être exact  )
Température CPU : 88°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 5278 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 2095


----------



## niako (29 Mars 2011)

Instances : 2
Charge processeur : 25% ?
Température CPU : 81°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 4000 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 584


----------



## SolMJ (29 Mars 2011)

MacBook Pro 15" 2011 Core i7 2,2 GHz

Instances : 1
Charge processeur : 12% 
Température CPU : 66°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 2000 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 281 (il s'est arrêté à la moitié à 281 puis ça n'a plus bougé)


Instances : 8
Charge processeur : 97% 
Température CPU : 87°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 5990 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 2200


----------



## Poisson Radieux (6 Avril 2011)

Salut,

MacBook Pro 13" 2011 Core i7 2,7 GHz

Instances : 4
Charge processeur : 99% 
Température CPU : 94°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 6204 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 442 (il s'est arrêté à 2:30 min. environ puis n'a plus augmenté, mais ça continuait à "travailler"... apparemment c'est un bug récurrent)

Bon, mais je ne suis pas content du tout. Sous Windows en particulier, on pourrait quelquefois faire frire un oeuf sur le dessous de la coque. Les températures atteintes par le processeur sont hallucinantes. Je ne sais pas trop ce que je dois faire... aller voir le revendeur, au moins...?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Avril 2011)

Oui, le logiciel semble bloquer assez régulièrement. Mais il est déjà ancien, alors à défaut de mieux...

Je me demande à quoi ça sert de mettre autant de puissance si c'est pour avoir un portable aussi bruyant. Apple trouvait pourtant un savent équilibre par le passé...


----------



## bobywankenoby (7 Avril 2011)

Poisson Radieux a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> MacBook Pro 13" 2011 Core i7 2,7 GHz
> 
> ...


 Bonjour,
Nan, tu me donnes ton MB pro et je te donne le mien (mid 2009)

Bon, je sors!

slts


----------



## da20ci (11 Avril 2011)

MacBook Pro 15" 2011 core i7 2,2 ghz

Instances : 1
Charge processeur : 0 à 12% 
Température CPU : 70°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 2600 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 550


Instances : 8
Charge processeur : 97 à 100% 
Température CPU : 86°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 4700 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 1700

Je trouve donc des résultats inférieurs au autre utilisateur, dois-je m'en inquiété.

Surtout que malgré la MAJ d'Apple, mon MacBook Pro freeze régulièrement sans que j'ai besoin de le solliciter réellement : navigation sur Google Chrome suffit par exemple sans qu'aucun autre log soit lancé.


----------



## nouxtywe (5 Janvier 2012)

À noter : j'ai filevault d'activé, je sais pas si ce test inclut la création de fichier ou si ça a un quelconque impact... Notez que j'ai d'autres applications qui tournaient derrière.

Je trouve quand même les températures assez élevées... pas vous ?


MacBook Pro 15" 2011 Core i7 2,2 GHz

Instances : 1
Charge processeur : entre 12 à 15% 
Température CPU : 76°C (CPU DIE : 88°C)
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 4100 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 602


Instances : 8
Charge processeur : 100% 
Température CPU : 94°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 6200 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 2080

Ça m'a l'air dans les normes... sauf les températures qui me paraissent un chouillat élevées


----------



## muld (15 Février 2012)

Oups : 


MacBook Pro 15" 2011 Core i7 2,2 GHz

Instances : 1
Charge processeur : 22%
Température CPU : 86
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 5228 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 605


Instances : 8
Charge processeur : 98% 
Température CPU : 93°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 6200 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 1128


----------



## M2oSa (15 Février 2012)

MacBook Pro 15" - Late  2011 -  Core i7 2,2 GHz - 8Gb Ram 



Instances : 8
Charge processeur : 94 à 96% 
Température CPU : 89°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 6200 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 1632

What The F oO ?
C'est pas normal ça... Si ?


----------



## muld (16 Février 2012)

Apparemment c'est normal faut pas s'inquiéter...

Personnellement je suis tomber sur ce thread parce que je trouve que mes ventilos sont forts, j'ai fait le test et apres ca j'ai fait un reset de mon SMC et... bizarrement ca souffle plus comme avant..


----------



## M2oSa (16 Février 2012)

muld a dit:


> Apparemment c'est normal faut pas s'inquiéter...
> 
> Personnellement je suis tomber sur ce thread parce que je trouve que mes ventilos sont forts, j'ai fait le test et apres ca j'ai fait un reset de mon SMC et... bizarrement ca souffle plus comme avant..



Annnh mes ventilos sont grande gueule aussi.
Je vais le faire et voir tout ca 

Merci


----------



## Herugul (16 Février 2012)

MacBook Pro 13" 2011 Core i5 2,3 GHz, HDD 320Go, 4 Go RAM.

Instances : 1
Charge processeur : 25-27% 
Température CPU : 78°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 3003 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 380


Instances : 4
Charge processeur : 97-98% 
Température CPU : 87-89°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 6196 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 1108

Avec crash de l'application quand j'ai voulu faire "stop" pour le deuxième essai.


----------



## M2oSa (16 Février 2012)

Herugul a dit:


> MacBook Pro 13" 2011 Core i5 2,3 GHz, HDD 320Go, 4 Go RAM.
> 
> Instances : 1
> Charge processeur : 25-27%
> ...



Same thing


----------



## ziommm (16 Février 2012)

MacBook Pro 15" 2010 Core i5 2,4 GHz, HDD 500go 7200 tr/min, 8 Go.

Instances : 1
Charge processeur : 23-25% 
Température CPU : 69-77°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 1999 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 270


Instances : 4
Charge processeur : 97-99% 
Température CPU : 81-88°C
Vitesses de ventilateurs : 4234 rpm
Elapsed time : 10 min
Finished tests : 464

Dans les deux cas, le soft a arrêté le décompte des tests avant la fin du bench, autour de 2-3 minutes, mais je n'ai pas relevé le chrono précis.

Ce que le développeur explique dans le ReadMe : "I have found that "Selftest 7" (in small), will sometimes fail to finish. Instead it gets stuck in an endless loop. "

Confirmé aisément dans les deux cas en allant voir dans l'onglet "Output" : 

*Test 1 instance :*
1 : 25	Selftest 6 (256 K FFT-runlength). 100 iterations for M4816897...
1 : 25	Selftest 6 success!
1 : 25	Selftest 7 (288 K FFT-runlength). 100 iterations for M5505023...
1 : 25	Selftest 7 (288 K FFT-runlength). 100 iterations for M5505023...
1 : 25	Selftest 7 (288 K FFT-runlength). 100 iterations for M5505023...

*Test 4 instances :*
4 : 11	Selftest 6 (256 K FFT-runlength). 100 iterations for M4816897...
2 : 11	Selftest 6 (256 K FFT-runlength). 100 iterations for M4816897...
1 : 11	Selftest 5 success!
3 : 11	Selftest 5 success!
1 : 11	Selftest 6 (256 K FFT-runlength). 100 iterations for M4816897...
3 : 11	Selftest 6 (256 K FFT-runlength). 100 iterations for M4816897...
4 : 11	Selftest 6 success!
2 : 11	Selftest 6 success!
4 : 11	Selftest 7 (288 K FFT-runlength). 100 iterations for M5505023...
2 : 11	Selftest 7 (288 K FFT-runlength). 100 iterations for M5505023...
3 : 11	Selftest 6 success!
1 : 11	Selftest 6 success!
3 : 11	Selftest 7 (288 K FFT-runlength). 100 iterations for M5505023...
1 : 11	Selftest 7 (288 K FFT-runlength). 100 iterations for M5505023...
4 : 11	Selftest 7 (288 K FFT-runlength). 100 iterations for M5505023...
2 : 11	Selftest 7 (288 K FFT-runlength). 100 iterations for M5505023...
3 : 11	Selftest 7 (288 K FFT-runlength). 100 iterations for M5505023...


Enfin bon, je n'ai pas l'intention de refaire les tests jusqu'à ce que ce logiciel daigne fonctionner, et puis le score ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça, je sais qu'il est performant lors de mes rendus 3D. Je suis surtout content de voir que mon MBP gère assez bien ses températures.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Février 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Enfin bon, je n'ai pas l'intention de refaire les tests jusqu'à ce que ce logiciel daigne fonctionner, et puis le score ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça, je sais qu'il est performant lors de mes rendus 3D. *Je suis surtout content de voir que mon MBP gère assez bien ses températures.*


 
C'est pour cettr raison (expliquée autrement ici) que je n'ai pas gardé un MacBook Pro 2011 pour revenir à un MacBook Pro 2010... A 4000 voire 4500 rpm, les ventilateurs ne me gènent pas encore.


----------

